# San Diego Desert Model Photo Shoot Day ** September 17th



## Glyn Jones (Aug 24, 2006)

Desert Model Photo Shoot Day

September 17th on a desolate desert dry lake bed, models and
photographers will be meeting for a truly out of this world photo
opportunity.


----------

